# Haunt on Windy Hill - video online



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

finished up the video last night - not as good as last year but I guess it isn't terrible and worth a watch.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The video looked great Nick.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

The link for the video doesn't seem to be working...?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

must be something wrong with google - I see it on my video list and it says it's active but I can't view it either.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Video worked for me today. Nice work. I especially like the stirring action of the witch.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice witch room Nick..
overall looks good too.great job


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

nice job


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Mr modest, that video ROCKED! Loved the day and night aspect to it. How long do you take to set up?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What do you mean "not as good as last year"? Your haunt has really grown. The place looks great. And the number of tots has gone up too, hasn't it?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Nick


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice! Your defiantly growing be proud!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

scareme said:


> What do you mean "not as good as last year"?


oh, no.. misunderstanding. The video isn't as good as last year.

As far as setup.... it takes 3 full days to setup. 1 day to tear down and stuff in the garage... and I'm still putting stuff away 3 months later.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Very cool!! I like your scarecrow especially.


----------

